# Johanne



## DICK SLOAN (Jan 19, 2007)

Can anybody help my search for a ship that has become part of my life...I am looking for photos or postcards.
These are her details.
Number in the registry 6204.
Signal letters. OUVJ
Other Names...since 1947 Hans Egede.
Original name...Johanne.
Port of registry Sejero Denmark.
Owners Rederia/Shavet.
Manager. S.M.Pederson.
Type of vessel. Wooden auxiliary 3 masted...Originally a sailing vessel.
Built by J.Th Jorgensen at Thuro. 
Dimensions Loa 126'4
Beam 29' 6
Draft 12'6
Gross 303
Net 245
Underdeck 279
Engine A/S Volund of Copenhagen 2 cyl diesel.


----------



## DICK SLOAN (Jan 19, 2007)

The only picture I have of this ship.


----------



## zelo1954 (Apr 5, 2005)

DICK SLOAN said:


> The only picture I have of this ship.


Presumably you have pictures of the wreck?


----------



## tsell (Apr 29, 2008)

Dick

There is a picture of 'Hans Egede' on www.photoship.co.uk

Taff


----------



## DICK SLOAN (Jan 19, 2007)

Hello Zelo There are photos in my picture gallery...
Hello tsell many thanks for this lead...excellent.
Regards Dick.


----------



## wightspirit (Feb 15, 2008)

Dick

There are a number of photos of Hans Egede - though I don't know if they are 'your' ship - on the Danish Maritime Museum website. Click on digital search, enter the name and thumbprints will appear.

Dave W


----------



## stein (Nov 4, 2006)

Hand Egede, "Apostle of Greenland," was a big name in Scandinavia when it was still very Christian, there was therefore a good number of vessels carrying that name. (Still a favourite name with crossword puzzle makers.) 

They do seem to have 1 picture of your ship at Kronborg: http://billedarkiv.maritime-museum....389F6E5C9E9DE6559087024EA152A4502F6083ED152F8
If the link doesn't work, try searching for "Skonnert HANS EGEDE" here: http://billedarkiv.maritime-museum.dk/fotoweb/ Click on one of the pictures, then on the new page on "Avanceret søgning" top left in light blue field. When you've typed in "Skonnert HANS EGEDE," click on the "Avanceret søgning" tab. When you've got the thumbnail, click on the "i" in a square to get a larger picture and info.


----------



## rickles23 (Oct 13, 2006)

Hi Dick,

Is this the schooner?

http://images.google.com.au/images?...s=1265198595046&oq=&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=wi

Regards


----------



## DICK SLOAN (Jan 19, 2007)

Hi rickles ...Yes this is the Hans Egede ex Joanna in her present state...these photos are very much like the ones I have of which are in my photos which I took back in 2007/8 ....also there is a photo of my girlfriend standing on the deck back in the late 1980s the deck has mostly all gone now.
Stein thank you for the leads these are good.
Regards Dick.


----------

